# Air dam



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I just got a ltz silverado 2009, 5.3l.
The front air dam is removable, and I think i' ll take it off as my basket attachment will fit better without it. And give me a little more ground clearence.

The owners manuel says don't drive extended periods with it off. Is it really a big deal to drive with it off. They mention air flow. But I wonder if it makes a big difference. Would I risk engine overheating or something?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like you may have ducting for the cold air box associated with it.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, the only way you would know, is to try it. I work around aerodynamics quit a bit. Not directly, but close enough and you would be surprised at how much effect you get from such subtle changes in body shape. My guess is that it is there to aid in creating a low pressure area under the hood to increase air flow through the radiator. This would be more prevalent at higher speeds ie; extended drives.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

My buddy has an 09 Sierra. He took the air dam off and noticed a significant drop in his gas mileage. 

That airdam is pretty dam low to the ground... I can't see how you can drive on the beach w/ it.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

same problem with my 08 tahoe - black air dam sits way too low, and acts like a plow. rip it off or throw a leveling kit on the truck. either way, it's a PITA


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

I just removed the air dam from my 07' Tahoe. Does it really impact performance that much? I can't afford it to get worse gas millage or have it over heat.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

On my old Dodge I just removed it the old fashioned way.... hit a creek crossing and tore it off clean.


----------

